#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Litespeed Vs Nginx For Cpanel Server Performance

## Beacon

I'm a big fan of Litespeed PRO Version and of course it's delivering the best performance all the time as explained in their sales page. However, using the PRO version for multiple core is bit expensive too! Saying that, recently i started bench marking NgInx and Lighthttpd for Cpanel servers. 

*Litespeed:

*We have 3 servers which is running on Litespeed PRO, There is no doubt litespeed is the winner when it comes to the performance. But, still they need to focus on the UI and providing advanced features to their end users. This is where i'm not satisfied with Litespeed! If you are using WordPress then there is a WP plugin LS cache simply install and enable it from WP admin, You will see the performance instantly.


*Nginx:
*
We used Engintron and CpNginx to benchmark the performance, features and stability for one of our Softlayer IBM baremetal server. CPnginx is the winner and it has some potential feature that will make your site fly using multiple cache's like Fast CGI cache, proxy Cache, Google Speed,etc plus they offer OS templates for different stacks. An example, If you are running a WordPress and you need to optimize it, then simple enable WordPress template from your CPnginx panel, you will see the difference instantly. it supports all the PHP-FPM and versions 5.x to 7.x and have additional features like advanced firewall features such as web application level attack protection and more.




Which one is your favorite web server acceleration platform and share your experience with us below ?  :Smile:

----------

